# Managing Wrex's Addison's Disease



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! Wrex is doing wonderful! I'm glad you found a vet who is willing to work with you, it makes all the difference in the world when you have co-operation!
Hope all stays well!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news that he is doing so well - and that you are feeling in control and have found a vet prepared to work with you. All those lovely numbers right in the middle of the normal range...!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Fantastic, Cmarrie!!! Doctor #2 is a great choice on so many levels. So happy Wrex is doing well.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so happy Wrex is steadily improving AND that you have a great vet partner in his care. You must be so relieved.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Wrex is SO fortunate to have you as his mama! You have continued to push for what was best for him. I certainly admire you for that.

Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

great job. keep up the good work! and keep us in the loop. i do think of wrex as the resident rascal poodle and i'm sure everyone wants to keep track of how he's doing.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Good news, and it's so nice to find a vet that takes our wishes into consideration. Whether it's us or our pets who are ill we really do have to educate ourselves, and you have certainly done that. It can be a pretty steep learning curve, but it sure helps to have everyone on here, and some experiencing the same as you. I sure wish I'd had this kind of support when our last dog had diabetes. Both you and Wrex are doing great!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

That's fabulous news....and kudos to you for finding a really good, caring vet too!

Much to be thankful for.

Viking Queen


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and Wrex! I'm so glad that things are going well. Wilson is currently wearing a cone and enjoying ramming into his doggie siblings. Brat!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm glad Wrex is doing well! And thank you for sharing your journey with Addison's. It's so helpful to learn about it and also how to be an advocate for your pup!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I'm glad you found a vet who is willing to work with you, it makes all the difference in the world when you have co-operation!





fjm said:


> Excellent news that he is doing so well - and that you are feeling in control and have found a vet prepared to work with you





Streetcar said:


> Doctor #2 is a great choice on so many levels.





Mfmst said:


> ...you have a great vet partner in his care. You must be so relieved.





Viking Queen said:


> ....and kudos to you for finding a really good, caring vet too!


After only 2 visits and a few exchanged emails, I'm finding myself quite happy with the new vet. It's significantly more expensive and will be challenging to fit these first several months of testing and medication into the budget, but it's worth it in the long run. I like the smaller office. It has less chaos. The staff already recognize us and they are very warm. They come out of the woodwork to pet Wrex when we come in. I feel unbelievably fortunate to have found a vet who was open to looking at the research I found, cross check it with colleagues and then find a compromise with me between what I want and what he feels comfortable with. I was elated when the electrolyte test came back so well and he asked me, "so how low do you want to go?" (within his comfort level, of course.)



StormeeK said:


> You have continued to push for what was best for him. I certainly admire you for that.


It was really scary for me to ask for what I want. It certainly feels weird to think that I might be better informed on a particular topic than my vet. But on the other hand, how many cases of these unusual diseases do they see? They can't know the latest about everything, I suppose. But I think the good ones will listen when you ask questions or request explanations. 



Caddy said:


> Good news, and it's so nice to find a vet that takes our wishes into consideration. Whether it's us or our pets who are ill we really do have to educate ourselves, and you have certainly done that. It can be a pretty steep learning curve, but it sure helps to have everyone on here, and some experiencing the same as you. I sure wish I'd had this kind of support when our last dog had diabetes. Both you and Wrex are doing great!!!


It's definitely a steep learning curve. I wouldn't have even known to ask for Addison's testing without the support of this group. Who knows how that first crisis would have gone without all of you! All the practical knowledge regarding treatments and how to read the electrolyte tests, I wouldn't have without the Facebook group. They are a very knowledgable set of vets and owners who only have 1 correct way of treating dogs. If you aren't following the protocols they advocate, or your vet doesn't immediately convert at your request...they can be very intense and it's hard to feel like you are making the best choices you can. They mean well, but it can be intimidating. For example, when I posted the electrolytes and expressed pleasure in my vet situation, I was told no way that Wrex should have had another Percortin shot already, that his potassium was still too low and that now it will go lower, which is bad for the animal. And I was left feeling like a made a bad choice, even though I know I did the right thing. 

All that to say, I'm learning it's important to have balance in my support groups. That's why I like posting here. People support you for doing the right thing and making the best choices we can as individuals. Much more of a community feeling. And I have the input of owners MiniPoo and Click-n-Treat who have gone this road and can assure me that even if there are bumps in the road and I don't make every choice perfectly, everything will still be just fine.



patk said:


> great job. keep up the good work! and keep us in the loop. i do think of wrex as the resident rascal poodle and i'm sure everyone wants to keep track of how he's doing.


You really are so kind to say so! I hardly ever post or comment anymore, yet you still welcome me when I show up to talk about myself, LOL. 



Theo'sMom said:


> I'm glad Wrex is doing well! And thank you for sharing your journey with Addison's. It's so helpful to learn about it and also how to be an advocate for your pup!


Aw, thanks! I post because otherwise it will roll around in my head like a tape stuck on repeat. I'm glad when someone finds it interesting to read about.



Charmed said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you and Wrex! I'm so glad that things are going well. Wilson is currently wearing a cone and enjoying ramming into his doggie siblings. Brat!


WIIILLLLSSSOOONNN!!!! What a dork! Making the best out of his misery, I guess, LOL. I hope the cone comes off soon. It's so uncomfortable. Wrex ate his when he was neutered, so I finally gave up and didn't make him wear it.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

When my dog Dasher got Addison's, it was years ago and the Internet wasn't so easy to access in our home. I did not have a place like this forum or Facebook as a source of information. I relied on my vet to educate me. I was lucky to have a very good vet who explained everything to me, who researched for me when I had questions, and who worked with me to adjust the daily Prednisone dosage to as low as possible, even going so far as to give me a prescription for children's liquid Prednisolone that I got from my local pharmacy because I wanted to reduce the daily Pred amount very precisely and very low.

When Cmarrie told us about trying to adjust the monthly injection of mineral corticoid, I was quite surprised. This idea had never occurred to me. The idea was also a little scary because I know how important that injection is. The daily Pred helps the dogs handle stress, but the monthly injection actually controls the electrolytes which, if out of balance too much, creates the Addisonian crisis that can kill our dogs. This is a life saving drug for Addisonian dogs.

However, although the idea of lowering the monthly injection is scary to me, I think it is wonderful that Cmarrie was able to get the information as to how to go about it. After witnessing what Wrex was like when he got sick, it should be possible to see if he is not doing well on the lower dosage. I would urge her not to try to lower it too quickly, to take a conservative route to the lower dosage. Also, to remember that your dog's needs for this drug may change as time goes on, either for more or less of the drug.

Remember, Cmarrie, if you are in doubt if Wrex is doing well, you can always ask your vet to run an electrolyte test at any time. Do not feel you need to wait until your next scheduled visit. I had them run extra tests on Dasher several times when I was unsure. 

The biggest symptom of a dog whose electrolytes are out of whack are not eating and drinking and peeing a lot. The dog is unable to keep a balance of fluids in his body, so he drinks but is unable to retain the water. So he has to pee it out. Not eating is an obvious clue. Since the daily Pred makes a dog drink and pee a lot, you have to keep an eye out for an increase in this behavior. 

It is so much of a balancing act with an Addisonian dog, how you treat him to reduce stress in his life, how much drugs to give him, what foods to give him. It is encouraging to me that there are new ideas out there that can be tried to help manage the balancing act. I have learned a great deal from this forum and and I very much appreciate reading about these new ideas.

I have no doubt that Wrex will do well with all the effort Cmarrie and her vet are making to handle this illness in the best possible way.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you, MiniPoo! I value your input, as I would be lost without it. I do believe you echo my new vet's sentiments very accurately regarding slow reductions!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Getting everything balanced takes a while. I am glad you found a vet who is not treating Addison's as a one size fits all condition. Every dog is different. Using blood work to balance the treatment to exactly match Wrex's needs will hopefully help him live a long and happy life. If I can help encourage you, or give you tips on managing Addison's, just let me know. Sounds like you're doing a great job.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That all sounds great. I am so happy that you have found a vet who will work with you on how you want to manage Wrex's Addisons.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Great news cmarrie. You and Wrex and your new vet make a good team - I'm so glad it's working out for you!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

*2 Months In*

We are 2 months post diagnosis. Wrex had his electrolytes and shot yesterday. He's doing fantastic. Back to normal in pretty much every way. His weight is back to normal. About 59.2lb, which is where he was the months before he got sick.

He handled the stress of Christmas company fine, traveled to our friends with the Boxers for a weekend fine and survived my son being gone overnight without anything more than the usual missing him. The ladies at the vet already know him by name and they all come out to say hello when we arrive. There was an obnoxiously yappy jack-russell terrior mix puppy in the waiting room with us barking his fool head off for probably 10 minutes straight before the owner took him outside. Wrex was a little curious at first, he just thinks everyone should be his friend, but for the most part, he turned his back to the pup and sat watching the fish tank while we waited. Everyone just marvels at how sweet he is.

His electrolytes were great again this month, so we dropped his percortin-v dose another 10%. (based on his weight, he would get 2.16ml) This months dose was 1.62ml. I believe I will learn to give him his shots myself over the summer. After having to move this last appointment due to severe winter weather, I think it would be wise. Once he's down to his LED, he won't be able to wait a day or two when it's time for meds. 

I'm also slowly weaning him down with the Prednisone too. I ordered some 1mg pills and am dropping from 2.5mg daily to 2.25mg this week.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am very happy to hear how well Wrex is doing. I use the 1 mg pills fot Neeka as well. They are very small but can still be cut in half or fourths. Your life will be easier if you can give the shots. Thanks for letting us know how he is doing.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That all sounds like news to be very grateful for in the new year!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad he is doing so well! I absolutely agree with getting comfortable giving him the shots yourself - too many things that can go wrong when you have to travel to get them done.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Very well done! Happy New Year celebration is in orde.

Viking Queen


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If I can give a dog a shot, I'm sure you can too! Ask the vet or vet tech to let you try. I confess the first time I did it myself I was shaking, but I gained confidence. Glad to hear Wrex is doing so well.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Such good news to read on the first day of the year, Cmarrie. I'm thrilled for you that Wrex is stable and that all of you got to have a great Christmas.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

This is sooo great to hear! I have been reading and following every post as a learning tool for myself as well and you are a model mom!!! I know you will be able to do the shots! Im a Vet Tech and even it sounds scary, it really is very very easy!!! I know you can do it, look how far you've come so far. Please do keep us posted on how things continue to progress. 
Hugs and Happy New Year to you and Wrex and family from Stella and us on the other side of MI!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks so much for letting us know how he is doing! I've been wondering if things were still going well once you found the right vet. I hope your facebook support group has been interested in hearing about the progression in his treatment too since they had different ideas than you. Happy New Year!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

We are now 5 months post- diagnosis and Wrex is really the picture of a normal dog. We've had no set-backs, no scares and are still working to decrease his medication dosages. We are still seeing the vet I tried out after diagnosis, and I still like him very much. I don't have much room in my budget, and it's been a very expensive process (for me) to get where we are with Wrex, so I think by the time June gets here, we will have to take a break with the electrolyte monitoring and Percortin-V reductions and hold steady for a while. 

Mr. Fatty-Fat is doing a good job of maintaining his weight between 59-63lb. Although, thanks to the daily prednisone, he is more food driven than ever. I don't think I will ever be able to wean him off his 3 meals a day schedule, as he becomes positively UNBEARABLY ANNOYING if you are late for a meal date. He's got some sort of uncanny internal clock or something. He's been getting 1mg of prednisone daily with breakfast for a while now, but I've been thinking about trying to reduce it a touch lately. See if he can tolerate 0.75.

Our last shot with the vet was about a week ago. His electrolytes are still holding strong at appropriate levels, so we continued to drop the Percortin-V dosage. This last one was 1.1ml. (We started at 2.0 with his initial dose in October). It feels good to know I was right, and my research was accurate. I shudder to think of all the excess medication that would be built up in his muscles if I'd just taken my original vet's advice. Over a lifetime, that would be an insane amount!

He is so good about his shots and blood draw. They don't even really need to hold him, which is encouraging for the day I start giving the shot myself. He's only ever balked once, but that was when we had him micro chipped a couple months ago. I think it was more that loud snapping of the applicator than anything else. I've got him all registered online with notes about his diagnosis, accurate medicine doses and the day of the month it needs to be administered. Anyone who finds him and scans his chip will be prepared to care for him until we can come get him. The database is pretty extensive. I can include my contact info, our vet info and an alternative address/name for the place we travel on a regular basis should he go missing when we are out of town.

Wrex still thinks he is the king of my fabric piles.
Is heartbroken when he's too wet to lay on the couch with me at night.
And adores when my friend and her daughter come to let him out when we are gone for several hours at a time.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you for the upbeat update!!! Best kind. I am sorry that you have such a long, inconvenient drive to the vet who was willing to review and lower doses as appropriate.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wrex looks very hale and hardy! It is nice to hear such a good news update.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Its great that he is doing so well!
I would really really be hesitant and cautious about reducing his prednisone dose even further than 1mg. Just because his electrolytes are holding steady doesn't mean that his body can handle the reduction. 1mg is already a very very low dose for his size. 

My last poodle had atypical addisons, so his electrolytes were always normal. He absolutely needed the daily steroids though. 
Just because your dog is showing typical steroid side effects doesn't mean that the dose is too high.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

YAY! Doing a happy dance. You are well on your way to a long and fun filled life. So happy for you. I'm smiling so much I think I broke my face. Addison's can be managed, and managed well. Our April lived with it for 10 years and never had another crisis. I hope you have many many more years to spoil Wrex. He's worth it. He looks awesome.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a great update on Wrex!!!! So good to hear he doing so well! He sure looks good!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So glad you and Wrex are doing so well!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is so good to hear that you and Wrex are doing well, and very reassuring for others faced with this frightening diagnosis. Given the prevalence of Addisons in poodles, I wonder if we should have a sticky on recognising the signs, and the importance of early testing and treatment?


----------

